# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess this mans Ethnicity (Hard one)

## Archetype0ne

Will be surprised if anyone gets this one :)

----------


## Angela

There's something "Asian" about him: Siberian influence perhaps? The nose is different, i.e. more "Caucasus like" perhaps?

It is a tough one. Some wild guesses: Crimea, or even perhaps a SAMI? 

If not that, I'd look for one of the northernmost, admixed Russian areas?

----------


## Joey37

I'm going to say Volga Tatar.

----------


## Archetype0ne

> I'm going to say Volga Tatar.


Good effort. Not completely off the mark, in fact very close.





> There's something "Asian" about him: Siberian influence perhaps? The nose is different, i.e. more "Caucasus like" perhaps?
> 
> It is a tough one. Some wild guesses: Crimea, or even perhaps a SAMI? 
> 
> If not that, I'd look for one of the northernmost, admixed Russian areas?


At this point Angela, you are either a savant for this, or you are cheating  :Embarassed:  :Laughing: 

I mean you are hitting the mark at populations that are less than 4k worldwde...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selkup_people

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...Selkup_man.jpg

----------


## Angela

> Good effort. Not completely off the mark, in fact very close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point Angela, you are either a savant for this, or you are cheating 
> 
> I mean you are hitting the mark at populations that are less than 4k worldwde...
> 
> ...


Well, I wasn't thinking of a particular tribe, and it was my last choice, but to me the combination of something pretty Eastern European/Slavic or maybe Finnish like, and something Siberian like seems pretty clear, so upon reflection it was SAMI or some far northern Russians who would have Siberian admixture.

No magic, and how could I have cheated? Is he famous?

I never cheated on anyone or at anything, not even on my taxes. :) I was once told I'm missing out on a lot of fun as a result. :) I don't know if it's genetics, my mother and father's example, or the nun who told me that every time I commit a sin, like cheating, the guardian angel on my left shoulder weeps, and the devil whispering to me from my right shoulder laughs, but there it is. Maybe the latter scarred me for life. :)

No savant either. I wouldn't have guessed the Irish minister very easily, although I might have thrown in Irish, and sometimes I can't tell whether someone is Greek or Italian or Spanish, or if another person is Scandinavian or northern German or an eastern Englishman, but the general region usually seems pretty clear to me. 

I also do have a really good memory for faces. It was a big help at work. I could actually remember faces from all those photos of wanted people or from videos of suspect gatherings. 

Watching tons of movies from lots of different countries helps too, and living in a country with people from all over the world. :)

This is what I mean by saying I might have thrown in Irish for the man in the other thread. Look at the hair and eye coloring, the texture of the hair and the shape of the skull and face. It was mostly the nose which threw me off, because I don't ever remember seeing an Irishman with a nose like that. 





Here's Dara Calleary again; even the hairline is the same I think. It was the olive skin but mostly the nose which threw me off.

----------


## real expert

> Good effort. Not completely off the mark, in fact very close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point Angela, you are either a savant for this, or you are cheating 
> 
> I mean you are hitting the mark at populations that are less than 4k worldwde...
> 
> ...




I think if you are familiar with Russians and the diverse people who live in the Eastern parts of Russia, you would have linked him to Russian-Uralic, Siberian people. I guessed him as a Russian with some Siberian, Uralic admixture but I didn't know his exact ethnicity. In Germany many Russian- Germans from Siberia, Kazakhstan were resettled to Germany. So while many of them look like regular Russians, Europeans you see occasionally people among them with very similar phenotype like this man. Take Putin, for instance, he resembles this man a bit. To be fair you find people who look similar to this man among other Eastern European people too.

----------


## Archetype0ne

> Well, I wasn't thinking of a particular tribe, and it was my last choice, but to me the combination of something pretty Eastern European/Slavic or maybe Finnish like, and something Siberian like seems pretty clear, so upon reflection it was SAMI or some far northern Russians who would have Siberian admixture.
> 
> No magic, and how could I have cheated? Is he famous?
> 
> I never cheated on anyone or at anything, not even on my taxes. :) I was once told I'm missing out on a lot of fun as a result. :) I don't know if it's genetics, my mother and father's example, or the nun who told me that every time I commit a sin, like cheating, the guardian angel on my left shoulder weeps, and the devil whispering to me from my right shoulder laughs, but there it is. Maybe the latter scarred me for life. :)
> 
> No savant either. I wouldn't have guessed the Irish minister very easily, although I might have thrown in Irish, and sometimes I can't tell whether someone is Greek or Italian or Spanish, or if another person is Scandinavian or northern German or an eastern Englishman, but the general region usually seems pretty clear to me. 
> 
> I also do have a really good memory for faces. It was a big help at work. I could actually remember faces from all those photos of wanted people or from videos of suspect gatherings. 
> ...


I guess it is hard to get nuance and tone through text  :Embarassed:  "The cheating or savant" was a compliment, as I made sure that image is not reverse google search compliant  :Grin: 




> There's something "Asian" about him: *Siberian influence* perhaps? The nose is different, i.e. more "Caucasus like" perhaps?
> 
> It is a tough one. Some wild guesses: Crimea, or even perhaps *a SAMI*? 
> 
> If not that, I'd look for one of the *northernmost, admixed Russian areas*?


In all three lines you got something right :) Was not just the last.








Maybe I am easily impressed. But to me that guy could have fallen anywhere in the Eur-Asian steppe (My guess would have been Cossack or Kazakh admixed person... and somehow in three lines you narrowed that down to a specific area  :Satisfied:

----------


## Archetype0ne

> I think if you are familiar with Russians and the diverse people who live in the Eastern parts of Russia, you would have linked him to Russian-Uralic, Siberian people. I guessed him as a Russian with some Siberian, Uralic admixture but I didn't know his exact ethnicity. In Germany many Russian- Germans from Siberia, Kazakhstan were resettled to Germany. So while many of them look like regular Russians, Europeans you see occasionally people among them with very similar phenotype like this man. Take Putin, for instance, he resembles this man a bit. To be fair you find people who look similar to this man among other Eastern European people too.


To me his phenotype and bone structure looks Ukrainian (platinum hair especially), his bone structure reminds me of Klitcshhko or Shevckenko. His facial bone structure also gives me some Dinaric impressions.
His eyes are the only thing that give away anything Asiatic.

----------


## Angela

> I guess it is hard to get nuance and tone through text  "The cheating or savant" was a compliment, as I made sure that image is not reverse google search compliant 
> 
> 
> 
> In all three lines you got something right :) Was not just the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I've never set foot in Russia, and have never been to Germany except for a stopover at an airport, I guess I'm a savant at this. :) I've always been told I don't take compliments well. This time I'll just say thank-you. 

Now, if I could only figure out a way to make money at this!

Btw, off topic, but since we're speaking about savants and other unexplained mental abilities, my mother's line is dotted with women who might be described as "sensitives". It wasn't just something you can put down to acute observation and memory like guessing ethnicity, or like the way I can be at a party and know who is sleeping with whom clandestinely, or who is probably a "crook", or who is pretending to like someone but means to do them harm in some way. She could "see" what was happening to me in moments of danger or stress even if we were hundreds of miles apart and no one had informed her. I have a bit of that. I also experience deja-vu a lot and have a lot of specific dreams which come true. I try to suppress most of the dreams.

Once, as a teenager, a bunch of us were fooling around with a Ouija Board. It turned out to be a very bad experience and I've never touched one again, or read any supposedly magical books. I really believe that stuff can be dangerous in the hands of certain people.

Everybody laughs at those things, but there have to be things we don't understand about the capacities of the human mind. We don't understand real savants either, but they exist.

Once again, my clairvoyance is of the disappointing kind: it never comes out with the winning lotto numbers. :) It's usually the foretelling of terrible things, so it's a burden more than anything else. I don't want to suffer twice; once is more than enough.

----------


## Archetype0ne

> Since I've never set foot in Russia, and have never been to Germany except for a stopover at an airport, I guess I'm a savant at this. :) I've always been told I don't take compliments well. This time I'll just say thank-you. 
> 
> Now, if I could only figure out a way to make money at this!
> 
> Btw, off topic, but since we're speaking about savants and other unexplained mental abilities, my mother's line is dotted with women who might be described as "sensitives". It wasn't just something you can put down to acute observation and memory like guessing ethnicity, or like the way I can be at a party and know who is sleeping with whom clandestinely, or who is probably a "crook", or who is pretending to like someone but means to do them harm in some way. She could "see" what was happening to me in moments of danger or stress even if we were hundreds of miles apart and no one had informed her. I have a bit of that. I also experience deja-vu a lot and have a lot of specific dreams which come true. I try to suppress most of the dreams.
> 
> Once, as a teenager, a bunch of us were fooling around with a Ouija Board. It turned out to be a very bad experience and I've never touched one again, or read any supposedly magical books. I really believe that stuff can be dangerous in the hands of certain people.
> 
> Everybody laughs at those things, but there have to be things we don't understand about the capacities of the human mind. We don't understand real savants either, but they exist.
> ...


I am as skeptic as one can get... So as far as dreams go I would usually put that down to the subconscious being able to pick up signs and hints from the environment that the conscious simply isn't able to, and communicating it to the conscious through dreams. I have read a lot on psychoanalysis, especially from Jung since I was 16 so that is probably how I came to that conclusion.

I also am very negative towards believing in clairvoyance, sensitives etc... That is until I had a run in with someone... that I can not really explain rationally. 
This old lady... literally was able to tell me things she should not be able to know. And I am not talking about things you can pick up, or generalizations regarding me in relation to the outside world...

Like she touched my left shoulder, where I get some sort of pain, well not really pain, but like a nerve sensitivity or something, no way I can explain it. (I had not told anyone about this). And she told me "this pain you are feeling" touching me right over what I think the nerve is, "right here", "it is nothing", "it will pass". My jaw literally dropped... Like how does she know what I am feeling and where? 

She told me a lot of other things I could not explain how she would know.

There was no rational or intellectual way to explain any of it... So I have no idea what that was about...

I think there is more to the world we can not explain that we would rather not admit to.

----------


## Angela

> I am as skeptic as one can get... So as far as dreams go I would usually put that down to the subconscious being able to pick up signs and hints from the environment that the conscious simply isn't able to, and communicating it to the conscious through dreams. I have read a lot on psychoanalysis, especially from Jung since I was 16 so that is probably how I came to that conclusion.
> 
> I also am very negative towards believing in clairvoyance, sensitives etc... That is until I had a run in with someone... that I can not really explain rationally. 
> This old lady... literally was able to tell me things she should not be able to know. And I am not talking about things you can pick up, or generalizations regarding me in relation to the outside world...
> 
> Like she touched my left shoulder, where I get some sort of pain, well not really pain, but like a nerve sensitivity or something, no way I can explain it. (I had not told anyone about this). And she told me "this pain you are feeling" touching me right over what I think the nerve is, "right here", "it is nothing", "it will pass". My jaw literally dropped... Like how does she know what I am feeling and where? 
> 
> She told me a lot of other things I could not explain how she would know.
> 
> ...


One last off topic: an example of the type of thing my mother did often and which literally frightened my father. They had both gone to Switzerland to work to save up money for the needed amount to immigrate to America, and left me with a close cousin. One night, after two months there my mother woke up screaming that I had pneumonia and a very high fever and the doctor, the young one, not the old one, was giving me an injection and I was crying for her. My father told her the cousin would have called, but she insisted and said I wasn't at my cousin's house; I was at her zia's house, which had no phone, because the cousin had been hospitalized for heart trouble and they hadn't wanted to worry her so they just sent me to my zia's. They went to the nearest building with a phone and called someone in the town and it was all true, even to the time when the doctor gave me an injection and I called incessantly for my mother.

Another time, during one of my pregnancies, she told my father that I was in terrible pain, bleeding, and having a miscarriage. I was, precisely to the hour, where I was when it happened, and again, I had been crying for her. I suppose on my death bed I'll be crying for her too. That's the kind of bond we had. 

I don't know what to call the gift she had, but she had it. 

As I said, she did that all the time: precise details of where we were, what exactly was happening. We all agreed with my father; it was frightening.

----------


## Archetype0ne

> One last off topic: an example of the type of thing my mother did often and which literally frightened my father. They had both gone to Switzerland to work to save up money for the needed amount to immigrate to America, and left me with a close cousin. One night, after two months there my mother woke up screaming that I had pneumonia and a very high fever and the doctor, the young one, not the old one, was giving me an injection and I was crying for her. My father told her the cousin would have called, but she insisted and said I wasn't at my cousin's house; I was at her zia's house, which had no phone, because the cousin had been hospitalized for heart trouble and they hadn't wanted to worry her so they just sent me to my zia's. They went to the nearest building with a phone and called someone in the town and it was all true, even to the time when the doctor gave me an injection and I called incessantly for my mother.
> 
> Another time, during one of my pregnancies, she told my father that I was in terrible pain, bleeding, and having a miscarriage. I was, precisely to the hour, where I was when it happened, and again, I had been crying for her. I suppose on my death bed I'll be crying for her too. That's the kind of bond we had. 
> 
> I don't know what to call the gift she had, but she had it. 
> 
> As I said, she did that all the time: precise details of where we were, what exactly was happening. We all agreed with my father; it was frightening.


Terribly sorry to hear about the miscarriage  :Sad:  . It happened to a girl I knew in Uni as well as my friends sister. I was shocked to find out its so common yet so little talked about, 1/4 pregnancies end that way...

And yeah... I would be spooked too if I were you and your dad. Like these types of things can not be explained simply by coincidence or reason/rationality. Seems like you and your mother share a really strong bond.

I have heard countless anecdotes regarding twins having similar experiences you described between you and your mother. No wonder they have not been verified in a laboratory, since these events are rare outliers.

However check this out:



That is from the CIA:
https://www.cia.gov/library/readingr...00070001-9.pdf

Approved For Release 2000/08/10 : CIA-RDP96-00791 R000200070001-9
AN ASSESSMENT OF THE EVIDENCE FOR PSYCHIC FUNCTIONING
Professor Jessica Utts
Division of Statistics
University of California, Davis

https://www.cia.gov/library/readingr...000200070001-9

----------


## Angela

> Terribly sorry to hear about the miscarriage  . It happened to a girl I knew in Uni as well as my friends sister. I was shocked to find out its so common yet so little talked about, 1/4 pregnancies end that way...
> 
> And yeah... I would be spooked too if I were you and your dad. Like these types of things can not be explained simply by coincidence or reason/rationality. Seems like you and your mother share a really strong bond.
> 
> I have heard countless anecdotes regarding twins having similar experiences you described between you and your mother. No wonder they have not been verified in a laboratory, since these events are rare outliers.
> 
> However check this out:
> 
> 
> ...


Well, they would have loved to experiment on my mother. :)

----------


## MOESAN

> To me his phenotype and bone structure looks Ukrainian (platinum hair especially), his bone structure reminds me of Klitcshhko or Shevckenko. His facial bone structure also gives me some Dinaric impressions.
> His eyes are the only thing that give away anything Asiatic.


I thought to some possible mix implying East-Slavs and some Asian Turkic people, rather influenced by the wrinkles and something Finnic in the eyelids shapes, but for the bony parts I could not exclude some Dinaric region types -BTW, some Northwestern islands of Croatia show people with an allover dominating 'dinaric' structure but with some 'east-asian' input of some sort, I write this now without knowing the reality. I' ll see!
As a rule, the game here is to propose not stereotypic people for their country, and at the individual level, I'm far to be among the best predictors.

----------


## calf

Hungarian 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

